# Radial nerve injury ewe lamb



## Skiesblue (Jul 3, 2017)

3 months old. Shoulder was quite tender and she was dragging her leg. Vet found no breaks thought her radial nerve was damaged. We treated w steroids but no change in two weeks. Is she a lost cause?


----------



## Baymule (Jul 3, 2017)

So sorry about your ewe lamb. Two weeks is not very long for healing, I would give her more time. What did your vet say?

I am glad you joined the forum, wish it was under better circumstances.


----------



## Skiesblue (Aug 2, 2017)

Update on ewe lamb. She is better!  She puts some weight on leg when walking. Still lame and dotting leg when she runs but I'll take any improvement.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 2, 2017)

Sorry I missed the original post. Glad she's doing a little better. As long as she's able to move around, eat, & drink, she should survive. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm glad she is doing better.  They are pretty resilient creatures.


----------

